# Oil change



## tferg40 (Jul 21, 2011)

I do my own oil changes on my VW Jetta 99.5 2.0L, I've always used 5w30 full synthetic each time I change it. The engine has over 235xxx miles on it and I was down at my local auto store yesterday talking with the guys and they said next time when I change my oil to use a conventional oil now with a higher weight because with the high mileage the synthetic is like water going through my engine and it's no use. Should I make the switch to a conventional higher weight or continue with the 5w30 synthetic?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*if it's not broke don't fix it.*



tferg40 said:


> I do my own oil changes on my VW Jetta 99.5 2.0L, I've always used 5w30 full synthetic each time I change it. The engine has over 235xxx miles on it and I was down at my local auto store yesterday talking with the guys and they said next time when I change my oil to use a conventional oil now with a higher weight because with the high mileage the synthetic is like water going through my engine and it's no use. Should I make the switch to a conventional higher weight or continue with the 5w30 synthetic?


unless you're having consumption problems ,use what works for you. if you're useing oil a heavier oil might benefit.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Ignore those idiots. As gmikel stated, if you're using oil between changes you might want to switch to a thicker weight synth. A "high mileage" synth might also be a good idea given your mileage.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

The "synth" from when you started changing oil on that car is the equivalent of plain dino oil now. Oils are constantly being improved.

Try a 10w-30 dino for summer and 5w-30 for winter. Shop for what's on special. I use Pennzoil, Motorcraft/Kendall and Havoline. 



You want something unique for minimal cost, try the Kendall w/Titanium additives. Edge just went to this Ti package, and the old formula was the best on the market.

Look this over...

http://www.pqiamerica.com/summarypagerev1.html


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*summer vs winter*

all vw's use a water to earl oil cooler. if the thermostat works your oil should be a little above 195degree's summer and winter. so the oil your using should work fine year round.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

What does that have to do with cold starts or volatility?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you tell me*



Super Hans said:


> What does that have to do with cold starts or volatility?


the first number is the important one when cold. the second is at operating temp. he's got 235k on the engine and what he's been using served him well. why change?


----------



## tferg40 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Another question*

About a couple of months ago I had my spark plugs, wires and ignition coil replaced. About a week after they were replaced I started noticing a sweet burning oil smell coming through the vents after I driving for awhile. When I run the cycled air the smell goes away but when it's just outside coming through it smells like it. I replaced the cabin air filter about 2 weeks ago and it's not as bad but I can still smell it when I come to a stop. Any idea as to what this could be?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

gmikel said:


> the first number is the important one when cold. the second is at operating temp. he's got 235k on the engine and what he's been using served him well. why change?



Well, you said to use the same oil all year.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you're funny ha ha*



Super Hans said:


> Well, you said to use the same oil all year.


type and wt..


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil leak?*



tferg40 said:


> About a couple of months ago I had my spark plugs, wires and ignition coil replaced. About a week after they were replaced I started noticing a sweet burning oil smell coming through the vents after I driving for awhile. When I run the cycled air the smell goes away but when it's just outside coming through it smells like it. I replaced the cabin air filter about 2 weeks ago and it's not as bad but I can still smell it when I come to a stop. Any idea as to what this could be?


do you see any leaks? but actually air for heater (A/C) comes from outside. their are sprays available for heater ducts at most part stores.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

tferg40 said:


> About a couple of months ago I had my spark plugs, wires and ignition coil replaced. About a week after they were replaced I started noticing a sweet burning oil smell coming through the vents after I driving for awhile. When I run the cycled air the smell goes away but when it's just outside coming through it smells like it. I replaced the cabin air filter about 2 weeks ago and it's not as bad but I can still smell it when I come to a stop. Any idea as to what this could be?


Small coolant leak under the hood.


----------



## tferg40 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Leaks*

When I changed my oil this weekend I looked under the engine and couldn't find a leak. but then after i changed the oil I noticed that when I looked under the engine from the front of the car there is a leak coming from the right side of the oil pan/engine.


----------

